# Will Mariss Jansons' Mahler's 8th with Bavarian Orchestra be released on DVD?



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

Maybe, and idiotical question, but could someone possibly provide me some info. Will it be released on DVD (as they did with Gurre) or not. 

I think the perfomance is very good, or even excellent. It combines Solti's vigour with Boulezian details, and it's faster then Chailly's (and I like fast 1st movement) - and has great boys and adult choruses.

Ain Anger is a great bass. 

Jansons was in high spririts.

Will be it released on DVD or not? Maybe someone knows...


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, maybe the second part should be a little bit slower and with more weight, esp. in the finale, but still the perfomance is very good. I think they should not be shy to release it.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I haven't seen any announcement. In three years, the BR-Klassik label has three DVDs for sale, so I wouldn't expect anything soon.

Have you contacted the BRSO?

http://www.br.de/radio/br-klassik/symphonieorchester/orchester/index.html

I trust you've seen this...


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

Sure, I've already seen it, thanks.

Yes, I've contacted them (in English), but had no answer.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

I asked them for the second time, but go no answer. Well, I suppose Abbado will release a DVD with the same Bavarian Radio Chorus and Tolzer boys. It is great that he decide to us them. The chorus in his Second was not German, so their pronounciation was not good (he should have used some British chorus if not German).

I am also impressed with those Bavarian boys (upps... I mean with the singing of Tolzer chorus - nothing more).

BTW, it seems to me that BRSO *brass* sounds better now... more open or something like that... I don't know...


----------

